# Off again..



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2018)

We've lived mainly at opposite ends of Great Britain, and tended to ignore the bit in the middle (with the exception of the Lake district in N.W. England).  So we're off again to look at Northumberland which occupies the area south of the Scottish border.  First stop will probably be Alnwick (pronounced Annick) whose castle was used in the filming of the Harry Potter stories.  Then we'll head west and follow parts of Hadrian's wall. This was a  defensive wall that defined the northern part of the Roman empire - commissioned by the Emperor Hadrian around AD 122.

Back in a week or so... hope to get a few photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2018)

Enjoy your trip Capt, stay safe!  Looking forward to some of your photos when you return.


----------



## jujube (May 13, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip. Have fun!


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2018)

Hope you enjoy your trip Captain.  Maybe show us some pictures  upon your return.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2018)

Capt...you're the same as us...either end of the Uk..but never in the middle, and I've always wanted to go, particularly around the Alnwick, Northumberland area and the peak district..so I hope you have a great time, and I'd love to see some pics when you get back and hear your take on it all..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2018)

Hope you have a good time!  Getting away for awhile is usually a good thing.nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2018)

Capt what an historic trip you've planned! Here in the US, I just marvel at the age of things European. I love those programs where people dig up ancient Roman tools, jewelry, weapons, even shoes all over fields and meadows in Britain..

Just to stand at Hadrian's wall, where hundreds of Roman men toiled to build it amazes me. You'll be walking where they walked.

I will love to see some pics. Have a good time!


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2018)

Have a great time and remember to take lots of pictures


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2018)

Hollydolly, my younger daughter lives in Sheffield and so we spend quite a bit of time in the Peak district when we visit her.

Here's a pic from last summer taken when walking over the top of Millstone edge.  Don't go to near the edge - it's a long drop.


----------

